# Cracker Barrel Country Cornbread Dressing



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*CRACKER BARREL COUNTRY CORNBREAD DRESSING* 

_Ingredients:_ 

2/3 cup chopped onion
2 cups chopped celery
2 quarts of day old, grated cornbread
1 quart of day old, grated biscuits
1/4 cup dried parsley flakes
2 teaspoons poultry seasoning
2 teaspoons ground sage
1 teaspoon coarse ground pepper
4 ounces margarine
1 quart plus 14 ounce can chicken broth 

_Directions:_ 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

Mix onion, celery, grated cornbread and biscuits, parsley, poultry seasoning, sage and pepper in a large mixing bowl. 

Add melted margarine to mixture. 

Stir until well blended. 

Add chicken broth to dry ingredients and mix well. The dressing should have a wet but not soupy consistency (like a quick banana or cornbread batter). 

Divide mixture evenly into two 8-by-8-inch pans sprayed with non-stick spray. Bake uncovered for 1 hour at 400 degrees or until lightly brown on the top. 

Tips for great dressing: Grate biscuits and corn muffins in a food processor until coarsely ground or using the largest holes on your hand grater. 

Substitute your own homemade chicken or turkey stock for canned if you prefer. 

Makes 16, six-ounce servings.


----------

